# 7.6 mag earthquake in Carribean



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

A 7.6 magnitude earthquake (originally reported as 7.8) struck out in the middle of the carribean about halfway between Guatamala and the Cayman Islands. 

It was felt here in Cancun as about 3 seconds of barely noticeable shaking. 

A tsunami alert (not warning) was issued but digging into the details it turned out that they were predicting a wave of only 1 meter. It was due here at 10:45 local time (about 45 minutes ago as I write). When I read that it was only going to be 1 meter I went down to the beach to watch for it but didn't see anything. 

There is apparently some minor damage in Chetumal, a lot closer to the fault line.

There have been 2 aftershocks (so far) of 4.3 and 4.5 magnitude that weren't felt here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> A 7.6 magnitude earthquake (originally reported as 7.8) struck out in the middle of the carribean about halfway between Guatamala and the Cayman Islands.
> 
> It was felt here in Cancun as about 3 seconds of barely noticeable shaking.
> 
> ...


I hate to be a scold, but going down to the beach to watch a tsunami is very dangerous. The height is strongly dependent on local conditions.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It's ok, the condo security guard was there too.


----------

